# I would appreciate some pros and cons to RTA kitchen cabinets.



## riooso (Feb 26, 2011)

I am about to embark on redoing my kitchen cabinets. They are going to be painted some shade of white. I have all the basics of joinery down and hairline joints are the rule and not the exception. The scope of the project is a lot for one person to consider so, here goes the questions.

I am looking at Ready To Assemble (RTA) kitchen cabinets in whole or in part. I realize that making the carcass is not a huge job and I have the tools to accomplish the work. I also know how to build doors, drawers, and fronts and I am sure that after starting I can gain the speed and proficiency to accomplish the task but, is it a wise use of my time? Some of the RTA sites that I have visited offer very nice products and probably can make a door or a drawer cheaper than I can make them and to a very high level. Some vendors offer outstanding finishes that are baked on and well, you all know the story.

Woodworking is something that gives me a lot and I have so many other projects that scream to be done. My skills to fit and finish would not go to waste doing a kitchen but I would like to "blend" RTA work with my own work that I am sure that no outside shop would duplicate without costing me an arm and a leg.

Sorry for the long post but it is a big project for me and the knowledge base on this site is huge.

Take Care,
Richard


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Buying as much as you can is probably wise on a project this big, there's still be a lot of work to do, but it won't drag on. Then you could get to your other projects.
Would it cost a lot more than the cost of materials alone if you made the whole thing yourself?. That's the thing that would sway me.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

I can't speak for doing half, buying half but I can recommend an RTA seller. 
I redid my kitchen back when I was working and too busy to build my own cabinets. I used pinnacle cabinets

http://www.pinnaclehomeproducts.com/Cabinets_c_1.html

I wasn't expecting a lot but was pretty impressed - no termite barf, a good finish (I went with the maple glaze) and easy to assemble. It's been about 6 years now and I use my kitchen/dining room as a backup workshop and they've all held up nicely.


----------



## riooso (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks guys that is what I am thinking and by the time you buy the wood, trim, plane costs add up. Thanks for the site. So the RTA stuff is "acceptable" grade? I am getting some kind of white so real wood grain is not an issue.

Once again, Thanks!
Richard


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

I do a lot of mid-quality kitchen remodels and I've had good experience with Mills Pride cabinets from Home Depot. They're not the highest quality but they do stand up well. Only thing I would avoid is the plastic looking white doors and drawer faces… they fall apart. But the solid maple doors and drawer faces have held up many years in rental units, so that's saying something. You may be looking for higher quality, I don't know… but for mid quality they're pretty good. Just again, avoid the plastic looking pressed termite poop white. It's only the solid maple fronts that I'm recommending.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

Richard the Pinnacle cabinets I bought were plywood sides and back, solid wood doors and face-frames. The camera is out in the workshop, but I can show you some pics tomorrow.


----------



## riooso (Feb 26, 2011)

I am looking for higher mid quality. I know that it is all subjective because I am pretty much a perfectionist. Plastic is out but nicely painted birch or maple is good.

Thanks,
Richard


----------

